
Microsoft Reveals New Logo for Microsoft Edge - meed
https://www.thurrott.com/cloud/web-browsers/221226/microsoft-reveals-new-logo-for-microsoft-edge
======
mthoms
Firefox Developer Edition logo for comparison:

[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/30/Fi...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/30/Firefox_Developer_Edition_logo%2C_2019.svg/749px-
Firefox_Developer_Edition_logo%2C_2019.svg.png)

~~~
sdegutis
Oh wow. That’s incredibly similar.

~~~
dpcan
I don't agree, other than being blue and having some gradients.

The Edge logo looks like an "e", not a fox hugging a globe.

The new logo looks good in my opinion. It has earth tones, looks like an "e",
has some edges.

~~~
johnpowell
This always differs by people. I thought Samsung pretty clearly swiped the
Apple look with the early versions of Android. Even beyond the rounded
corners. Sure, it isn't a pixel perfect copy. But I do think inspiration was
drawn, even if not intentional.

I have a bunch of icons in my dock and the only two that look similar are
browsers. (I hacked up a copy of the Edge logo from the article and slapped it
on a applescript to put it in my dock)

[https://i.imgur.com/fu8zmiQ.png](https://i.imgur.com/fu8zmiQ.png)

~~~
levythe
These comparisons will be made all over the place, since these designs are
always inspiring each other. When I see the new edge logo, I see something
that resembles some of the unused branding of the Xbox One and Xbox360,
something that resembles the Firefox logo, something that resembles the new
design direction of the office suite, something that looks a little like iOS
gradients, something that looks a little like the Chrome logo, and so on. I'd
say it looks a lot more like old Xbox branding than Firefox branding, though.

------
mxfh
As far as analogies go, I think it's closest to the _chromium_ logo [1], when
kinematically interpreted as some sort of extruding shell segments [2], or
blades of an aperture ( _Aperture Science_ ). Overall it's visual language
elements are surely intentionally aligned well centered in a space between
_IE_ ℮, _Chrome_ and _Firefox_.

[1] current:
[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Chromium_11_Logo.svg](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Chromium_11_Logo.svg)

[2] old chromium(2009-2011):
[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Chromium_Logo.svg](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Chromium_Logo.svg)
[https://codereview.chromium.org/2806029/patch/1/61](https://codereview.chromium.org/2806029/patch/1/61)

~~~
lucideer
The Chromium logo is angular and defined, whereas Firefox/Edge both represent
fluid waves sweeping circularly.

The Chromium logo is in bluish tones, and is somewhat ring/donut shapes, and
beyond those two (very broad) features there are no further similarities.

See also the Firefox ecosystem logo: [http://ffp4g1ylyit3jdyti1hqcvtb-
wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/open...](http://ffp4g1ylyit3jdyti1hqcvtb-
wpengine.netdna-
ssl.com/opendesign/files/2019/06/FX_Design_Blog_Logos_Family.jpg)

and even more striking, some of the mocks from Mozilla's design docs for
future Firefox products [https://cdn.vox-
cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/11896715/S...](https://cdn.vox-
cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/11896715/System_2.png)

~~~
mxfh
There are surely multiple ways to describe similarities. The destinction
between chrome and edge is not so hard to me, if seen in contrast between
geometric and organic shapes. Firefox and even the mocks (since when do
mockups even count, they are explorative for a reason) are way more on the
organic side, while besides the last green slob, the edge logo is in strictly
geometric territory. As I said there are similiarities, but then one should
also bring up a mirrored Ubisoft logo, or various other Spiral/Nautilus
inspired ones.

This is where I get with only a mirror and two identical rotations on
different identical subgroups on the suprisingly complex chromium svg logo.
(This is as far as I get in 5 minutes, but hope it conveys my interpretation).
The tripartion of circular segments as most striking similiarity to me.

[https://i.imgur.com/x6bpBjz.png](https://i.imgur.com/x6bpBjz.png)

------
galonk
So, like... does EVERYONE think it looks too much like the Firefox logo, or...

~~~
mc32
It’s looks more like a tsunami than a curled up Fox to me.

It’s a little reminiscent of Akamai[1] tbh.

[1][https://commons.m.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Akamai_logo.svg](https://commons.m.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Akamai_logo.svg)

~~~
lucideer
Yeah, but... the Firefox Browser logo also looks more like a tsunami than a
curled up fox...

And that's just the browser logo. Let's not get into the Firefox ecosystem
logo: [http://ffp4g1ylyit3jdyti1hqcvtb-wpengine.netdna-
ssl.com/open...](http://ffp4g1ylyit3jdyti1hqcvtb-wpengine.netdna-
ssl.com/opendesign/files/2019/06/FX_Design_Blog_Logos_Family.jpg)

~~~
lousken
[https://i.imgur.com/H5O4ePI.png](https://i.imgur.com/H5O4ePI.png) yup

~~~
zhte415
And flip that horizontally, it's remarkably similar.

------
wayneftw
I hope they have as much success with this as they've had with VS Code and I'm
looking forward to trying their first release of Edge on Linux. It will be
great to have the choice of a non-Google, WebKit based browser from a major
distributor who has the resources to keep up with and challenge Google on
things like Manifest v3.

I find it somewhat ironic that the most used software I'm running on my Linux
desktop, VS Code, is a free and open source Microsoft product. It's also the
product that really enabled me to make the switch in comfort. Maybe soon
though I'll be using Bing more too (among others like DDG) if Google decides
to completely remove URLs from search result links.

~~~
the_pwner224
Falkon is the KDE browser which is WebKit-based and not Google. It works on at
least Linux and Windows. I believe the GNOME browser (Epiphany?) is also
WebKit-based.

~~~
abrowne
GNOME Web (aka Epiphany)¹ does use WebKitGTK², but Falkon³ uses QtWebEngine⁴,
which is based on Chromium. Qt integrates " _the layer rendering of Chromium
directly into the OpenGL scene graph of Qt Quick_ " and does " _not containing
all of Chrome /Chromium:

\- Binary files are stripped out

\- Auxiliary services that talk to Google platforms are stripped out

\- The codebase is modularized to allow use of system libraries like OpenSSL_"

So Falkon is not like Opera and this new Edge which use almost everything from
Chromium, including the app shell, but it's web engine is Chromium.

1: [https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Web/](https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Web/)

2: [https://webkitgtk.org/](https://webkitgtk.org/)

3: [https://www.falkon.org/](https://www.falkon.org/)

4: [https://wiki.qt.io/QtWebEngine](https://wiki.qt.io/QtWebEngine)

------
troymc
It reminds me of _The Great Wave off Kanagawa_.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Great_Wave_off_Kanagawa](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Great_Wave_off_Kanagawa)

------
ravenstine
The further they can move away from the legacy of Internet Explorer, the
better.

~~~
lostgame
I only remember IE fondly from my early days of using it on OSX and Classic
MacOS.

For Windows it always seemed like Netscape worked better into Firefox came
along.

------
gen3
I can totally see this confusing less technically literate people. I think too
many people are trained to just click the blue E.

I think I do like it. I think it fits what Microsoft is trying to do with
their design scheme.

------
cm2187
It's the "c" of Chredge, isn't it?

------
ai_ja_nai
Firefox Nightly, I'd say:
[https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/1160831232357351425/dlf...](https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/1160831232357351425/dlf0xXz1_400x400.png)

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
If you rotate 180 degrees up, it looks like a “G” which I guess is appropriate
as it is based on Chrome’s rendering engine.

------
code4tee
Looks mostly like the Firefox logo

------
mixmastamyk
I don’t hate it, kinda cool actually, but missing something. Perhaps text.

------
kaycebasques
I like it.

------
theclaw
I’m not sure I’m a fan. It’s like a profile shot of a laughing bulbous head.
It says supermarket brand laundry detergent to me.

~~~
saghm
> It says supermarket brand laundry detergent to me

I didn't think of this before, but I don't think I'll ever be able to unsee
this now

------
51Cards
Well now if you're colour blind you may not know if you're clicking on Firefox
or Edge.

------
ricc
Most comments say it either looks like Firefox’s logo or Chrome’s. I think
it’s kinda both.

------
cryptozeus
Good logo but that is not going to have anyone start using edge. They offer
nothing new. I think brave is far better and innovative browser if anyone
wants to try something different then chrome or FF.

~~~
thrower123
Having a good, standards compliant browser with active development by default
will be something I'll much appreciate. I hope this makes it to Windows
Server; I am so sick of only being able to use the extra-locked down, terrible
version of IE when I have no other choice but to use a browser when remoted
into a box.

------
rblatz
Is there a source that us with ad blockers can see?

~~~
detaro
The article links
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MicrosoftEdge/comments/dqpaak/new_m...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MicrosoftEdge/comments/dqpaak/new_microsoft_edge_logo/)
as its own source

~~~
rblatz
Thank you!

------
adrift
It looks very underwhelming and lacks personality.

~~~
vidanay
The logo, or Edge?

~~~
GnarfGnarf
Yes.

------
aklemm
It screams “impending doom” to me.

------
hpoe
I thought they were replacing edge with Blink soon?

~~~
lucideer
They're replacing EdgeHTML (the internal engine within Edge) with Blink (the
internal engine within Chromium). The name of the overall Edge product isn't
changing (to my knowledge).

~~~
oldmanhorton
The name isn't going, but we also are replacing much more than just edgehtml.
The new version of edge shares very little code with the old version of edge

~~~
kick
Is there any reason Microsoft isn't open sourcing EdgeHTML?

~~~
zethraeus
i've heard it's strongly coupled to windows' underlying rendering.

also, probably lack of value to microsoft.

~~~
jdnenej
It was probably based on IE which was and maybe still is used to render help
pages on windows and probably other things.

------
burmer
Microsoft reveals new browser for Microsoft Edge.

------
seemsridiculous
I just see ansolutely no reason why I would use microsoft edge

~~~
yardie
Until Firefox and Chrome can take group policies Edge will have an edge in
centrally managed office deployments.

I get the best of both worlds. Access to the dev extensions in the Chrome
Store as well as Windows pass-through authentication.

~~~
purple_ducks
They already can?

[https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/customizing-firefox-
usi...](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/customizing-firefox-using-group-
policy-windows)

[https://support.google.com/chrome/a/answer/187202?hl=en](https://support.google.com/chrome/a/answer/187202?hl=en)

------
buboard
They might be sued: [https://www.newmoney.gr/wp-
content/uploads/2019/07/cosmote-1...](https://www.newmoney.gr/wp-
content/uploads/2019/07/cosmote-1-550x413.jpg)

------
mrtksn
It's an endless joy for me when Microsoft fails to get traction with their new
shiny browser and changes something as a fresh start.

It's a decent browser but never again IE. Keep rebranding the browser
downloading tool, Microsoft.

That said, these days I am annoyed by "This browser is not supported, use
Chrome" messages. Maybe the the history does not repeat but rhymes after all.

Browsers should be made by non-profits like mozilla, in my opinion.

~~~
pavlov
The new Microsoft Edge is Chromium, so at least you won’t be getting those
messages.

~~~
mrtksn
It's not really about the technology but about what Microsoft did until
someone finally managed to take them down.

Microsoft has a cool CEO and Bill Gates is just a tad short of an angel these
days, however a history of suffering should not be forgotten. What Microsoft
did was not benign.

~~~
juped
The loss of EdgeHTML is a tragedy for open web ecosystems. Now there are only
two.

